# Here you can do BIG MONEY



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nice....

~CS~


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll say it again, those crazy russians:laughing:


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't have talk about Russians without video :thumbup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

mighty fine wiring. Just hope you never have to troubleshoot anything in the room with the yellow wall of wires.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> mighty fine wiring. Just hope you never have to troubleshoot anything in the room with the yellow wall of wires.


How many hours will that take again?:blink::laughing:


----------

